# Sgt_SLough/spin fishermen



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I know that you use spinning gear. I was wondering which cast you use for maximum distance, when fishing.


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*I*

average close to a 150-160 yards using the off the ground. Tight Lines :fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've cast with the Sgt. on the field and he uses the ground cast quite effectively.

Tommy


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I fish a lot of surffishing tournaments and for those it is the Hatteras cast or a aerolized (or fisherman's) pendulum. Six guys are sharing a 200ft position so the big sideswing casts are out. I also use many different comfigurations of clip-down rigs and those usually need an aerolized cast.

For max distance the Off the Ground cast is my mainstay. I use it even in casting tourney's cause my back dislikes the full pendulum.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I fish a lot of surffishing tournaments and for those it is the Hatteras cast or a aerolized (or fisherman's) pendulum. Six guys are sharing a 200ft position so the big sideswing casts are out. I also use many different comfigurations of clip-down rigs and those usually need an aerolized cast.
> 
> For max distance the Off the Ground cast is my mainstay. I use it even in casting tourney's cause my back dislikes the full pendulum.


 Sgt. what is the fishermans pendulum?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The hatteras cast or fishing pendulum
http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/video/hatteras_cast.htm


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

seajay said:


> Sgt. what is the fishermans pendulum?


Sorry, meant to write aerolized unitech  . . . Had three thoughts in my head and they all came out at once! 

There is a fisherman's pendulum though, it has a shorter drop and not such a pronounced sinker swing. If you ever have a chance to read or view any of Ron Arra's casting instuction he shows it. His casting styles are dictated by the spot he fishes, the "Big Ditch" or the Cape Cod Canal. The shore is rock riprap that rises behind you, no groundcasts or many rods over 11ft there . . .


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Just curious..Hope you don't mind me asking..What kind of distance are you getting with the spinning gear? Are your rods constructed(as far as materials) similar to the rods the conventional guys are using?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

surfcast said:


> Just curious..Hope you don't mind me asking..What kind of distance are you getting with the spinning gear? Are your rods constructed(as far as materials) similar to the rods the conventional guys are using?


My main 5-6 oz distance fishing rod is a 13'-2' All Star 2pc/1pc 1507 with SiC Fuji Lowrider guides. The reel is a Daiwa Tournament Surf QD45II Basia with 20lb Suffix braid running line and 65lb braid casting leader. With a bare 5-6oz this set-up is good for 650ft+. This whole set-up weighs 32 ounces exactly. 

My heaver is a Rainshadow 1569 at 12'-6" with Fuji SiC Lowrider guides and a Daiwa Tournament Surf S-6000T reel with 30lb Suffix braid and a 100lb braid casting leader. This set-up is good for 500ft+ with a bare 8oz pyramid and 400ft+ with a Hatteras drum rig with sim-bait *like this* (post #4).

Pictures of the Basia reside *in this thread* (post #8). Further down that thread is a pic of the S-6000T and a link to a discussion about the Lowrider guides. In _that_ thread are links to a 2 part article written by Blackbeard on the Lowriders . . . interesting read.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Thank you for your responses guys*

I have been using the Hatteras casting technique and I am considering the OTG that I've seen demonstrated. It is the footwork (fragile knees) that would be my weakness in utilizing this technique. The equipment is easily obtained. I'm almost ready to jump out that particular plane. My other observation is that THESE METHODS REQUIRE SOME SPACE BETWEEN CASTERS AND THIER RODS. I have broken the tip off of one of my other rods accidentally when I've misjudged my side to side distance Is there a cast that is used on a crowded shoreline? Is this the fisherman's pendulum that was mentioned briefly?
Thanks again for your responses. I'm am trying to resist the call of the darkside.........


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*For Big Rad*

Here are two links for pendulum cast:

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/fishfacts/ffpendulumcast.html

http://www.johnholden.co.uk/basics/pendcast.html

Personally, I use uni-tech because it is just about the safest and powerful cast for me.  

Hatteras cast is safe, but it does require paying attention to timing as to when to make the cast.  

Off the ground require some back-twisting, also requires paying attention to timing of release; otherwise, the cast could go off at a tangent.  

Pendulum cast is the most dangerous cast.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Thanks GC*

I'm really serious about this casting thing. The largest fish I ever caught came on the best cast of my life  There was a guy there (SPSP) who was doing this weird backwards cast. He told me when I cast that I would catch a biggun.....he was right


----------

